# Looking for a good, cheap Delay



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Hey everybody, i'm looking for a new delay pedal to replace my broken, and awful behringer DD100 delay pedal. I need a good one with lots of versatile features, and no buzz or odd noises when played extremely loud through a big amp.

I'm looking around the 100$ mark, used is perfectly fine.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

BYOC Delay. or the Goudie Delay.
You can get them both for around $100


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Thank you flash punk, i'll look into those two when i get home tonight! :rockon2:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think you can get the GoudieFX Delay for $100.00. It says $165.00 on his site. And that's not because it's not worth it. That's what I have on my board. 

I suggest looking for a used Boss DD3. I remember a time when it was used by almost everyone.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you dont mind going rackmount, a used Roland SDE-1000 goes for about $100............


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, i'll look into the Goudie, and maybe the rackmount


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hunt down a used DD-3


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah I scored a pretty much brand new DD-3 shipped for 90$. Then locally i saw one used for 75$. They are great.. never should have sold my first one. Like it better than my BYOC delay.. again though, if you go BYOC delay, the stock kit does not have enough delay for my tastes so you'll need a diff pot to coax more out of it. Just go DD-3, worked for a huge number of 80's gods.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Try an Ibanez DE7.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

+1 to a used Boss DD-3.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you want digital or analog?

If analog, seriously check out the old Arion SAD-1. These things smoke! I've had one on my board for years and its one of the few pedals I never think of changing.

They are rising in price but still around $100 (don't confuse it with the new SAD-3).

TG


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Do you want digital or analog?
> 
> If analog, seriously check out the old Arion SAD-1. These things smoke! I've had one on my board for years and its one of the few pedals I never think of changing.
> 
> ...


The Rocktek (analog)delays were made by Arion and I've seen them go for $15.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i'd say try a good old standard boss dd-3 
super clean,built to last
probably 'round $100 used


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*+1 on the BYOC delay*

It's digital but analog-sounding IMHO; also true bypass.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Well the DD-3 seems to be the one to go for so far. Is the DD-5 worth the extra cost?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

bluezombie said:


> Well the DD-3 seems to be the one to go for so far. Is the DD-5 worth the extra cost?


I had a DD-5 and I honestly couldn't find much of a difference between the DD-3. Some people prefer the DD-5's sound, but it also has a tap tempo function if you have a footswitch. 

I couldn't be happier with my DD-20. If you're a delay fanatic, the extra $50 or so (used) is really worth it for a Boss DD-20.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> I couldn't be happier with my DD-20. If you're a delay fanatic, the extra $50 or so (used) is really worth it for a Boss DD-20.


I'll second the DD-20. Boss' digital delays all sound the same to me. And the DD-20 can be had cheap if you pick one up used. See http://thegearpage.net -- there's always a handful of them on sale. 20 seconds of delay time is pretty sweet.


----------

